# Zailey: Tail Dock, and Health Testing update!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I took Zailey in yesterday to have her tail docked. Her happy tail I posted about a while bad just got worse, and I tried every dang trick in the book, and decided to go ahead and have the surgery done to avoid further complications or issues with it. 


















She seems to be a little bit depressed today, but she is such a happy girl (hence the surgery in the first place!) I'm sure she will bounce back fairly quickly and be her old goofball self before I know it. I love my girl,. even if she is a nubby girl now. In fact, I kinda think it's cute. Lol. My vet did a fantastic job, it looks much better than I expected it to! She goes back in two weeks to have the sutures removed. 

I also went ahead and had PennHIP screening done since she was under anyway. The news is fantastic! When Mousse's scored in the 90th percentile, I didn't think it would get much better, and it just did... Pretty much, her hips are perfect, so much so that my vet expects a letter to come suggesting (but not requiring) them to be redone before breeding, because they're damn near too good to be true for giant breed. He took it upon himself to do a second series of x rays, which came back just as good. I'm pretty through the roof excited about that today. :smile: 
I'm pretty stoked, so far we've been very blessed with excellent results on the two we've tested. I hope the rest of her results are as pleasing, and that the luck carries over to my other knuckleheads. 
She's also OFA heart clear, and we'll have thyroid results in a couple weeks, but we suspect good as she has no signs of a thyroid issue.  
SO, looks like unless something terrible happens, we will be looking at a summer litter.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats awesome news =) Her dock looks good (even though I've never seen a bad dock before personally) Just curious, are you intending on breeding her or was the test just for your own peace of mind :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I still think she looks cute!!

And YAY, I can NOT wait to hear what her official test results are.................Oh HOW I VERY much so hope to have moved by the summer!!!!:tongue:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I think her nub looks kind of cute, I think it would be funny looking with a half dock or something and now you really don't have to worry about happytail!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I know I already posted on FB; but I Like it!! She and Khan have matching Nubs!!
Now instead of Happy Tail, You will have Happy Butt like us!! LOL!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I think she looks stinkin' adorable! Can you please get a video of her happy butt wagging away when it's healed?

Also, I think I might die when Zailey babies arrive. How would you not explode from cuteness?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Zailey looks good!
Hopefully she will be back to herself soon!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i am so glad her surgery went well. and congratulations on her hip results! that is fantastic news :biggrin:

i cannot wait to see puppy pictures this summer.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't like docked tails but i have to admit it looks better than i expected!

And yay for her hips. Looking forward to dane puppies


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I also have to admit I was skeptical about it as I've never seen a Dane with a cropped tail, but it looks heaps better than I expected. Poor Zailey, bet it hurts at the moment, but it must have hurt badly all the time when it was split open before. Hope it heals quickly and she's back to her normal puppy self!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Now her and Annie are tail buddies.. :smile:

She looks great and will be much better off in the long run. Glad to hear about her health results- that's great!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! She is super clingy with me today, but I allow it because I simply can't resist her face. I stayed home from work to keep an eye on her. She's been a good girl. I thought she was going to look totally ridiculous but it looks a ton better than I anticipated. I actually kind of think its cute. Lol. I know a docked dane is kind of funny looking, but her happy tail was a nightmare and looked incredibly painful. And, Nubby tail or not, she's still my girl. 

She will be bred, as long as everything else comes back with such good results, so fingers crossed on that!!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I realize it's not desired, but i have a strange attraction to all docked tails, especially really waggly ones.


----------

